

How to Fix Online Journalism - tudorachim
http://blog.thefeedia.com/how-to-fix-online-journalism

======
rkon
This seems more like a plug for your startup than an informative article about
journalism -- might have wanted to mention that in the title?

Edit: The link at the end of that post even leads back to this post...

